# Great Barrier Reef @ the Toronto Zoo review and opinions!



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, I just got back from the Toronto Zoo today and was really looking forward to the GBR exhibit which opened this spring....

must say I'm MORE THAN DISAPPOINTED! that exhibit was more than pathetic In my opinion... there were no real live corals or anenomes.....all plastic and painted background... not much of a fish selection either, nothing you don't see at big als or the such..

did like the jellyfish tank though....

wanted to know what everyone else thought though!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Haven't seen it, as I have not gone back to the zoo since my last excursion. May go see the CAOAC presentation there on 26 July 2008 with Heiko Bleher so may go see it then.

http://www.caoac.ca/FramesetMain.html


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I will say the malawi tank did it's job... kind of strikes you back a bit, massive tank, probably 1000 fish?.....


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i was also a tad dissapointed with the fake live-rock. i expected a little more. but it was my first ever visit to any zoo of any kind and i still dug it. would have loved to see more though.

was also pissed off at the number of coins in the open topped tanks. like, seriously, does that seem like a good idea? ridiculous.

edit: i also loved the jelly fish tank. at first i thought it was a flat screen playing some sort of vid. it looked uber cool.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> edit: i also loved the jelly fish tank. at first i thought it was a flat screen playing some sort of vid. it looked uber cool.


yeah I couldn't get my gf away from it lol....took 3 butt pinches to get her attention


----------

